# Overclocking 7970



## DSLDrummer (Feb 17, 2012)

Weird deal and b4 anyone says anything...i want to overclock very minimal to enable aa on bf3 as it does help when I oc! But anyways first thing is my stock clocks for my card is 1000mhz core...1425mhz memory...at 1174mv! Now if I touch any of the sliders to oc even alil I start to artifact (only in bf3) but when I raise my volts to insane numbers (seemimg high to me) around 1274mv its fine and stable! Question is ..is that normal? Everyone else says thats way to much volts as they "all" can max there sliders without adjusting volts. My temps seem to stay around 60 which is fine and it does help fps! I dont want to keep 60fps at all times but I dont want it to dip in the low 30's cuz that interferes with playing! Also dont want to degrade quality as I have a 27 inch moniter and u can see everything to much lol...i need opinions


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

No two mobo/cpu/gpu combinations will yield the same overclocking potential.

List your components with model numbers for more specific advice.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Like Toothman say no two components will overclock the same, but I found this article that could deem as a reference: HARDOCP - AMD Radeon HD 7970 - AMD Radeon HD 7970 Overclocking Performance Review


----------



## DSLDrummer (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry! I forgot to mention everything else I have lol...
mobo...gigabyte Z68A-D3H-B3 (rev. 1)
Cpu...i5 2500 (non k)
psu...1050 corsair (hx series)
gpu...xfx 7970 (tnbc)
ram...8 gigs ddr3 (1600mhz) corsair vengeance


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Well with your setup I also would expect some more overclocking potential, but not every card is the same and some of them that work fine at stock speeds will not overclock easily.

What program are you using to overclock?

Some things to try, see if they make a difference:
reinstall the most up-to-date Catalyst drivers
re-seat the card in its PCI Express slot, as well as the power connectors
download and use FurMark to test your overclocks for stability


----------

